# It wasn't meant to be



## NeyNey

I lost my baby last night girls.
I can't go into detail, I haven't slept and I'm very emotional.
My mum is here with me, but I can't bring myself to talk about it.

Cramping started late yesterday afternoon, became severe by early 
evening. 

Don't know if we can do this anymore.
It hurt even more to watch DH cry - He rarely cries.

I feel so empty and I'm not sure where to go from here.


----------



## welshcakes79

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
so sorry X


----------



## Suz

Oh no NeyNey.....

Im so sorry :(

Im here if you need to talk.....
:hug:


----------



## miel

Neyney ,
My heart is close to you at this moment ...i wish i could be here physicly to help you:hug:
i am so deeply sorry :cry:


----------



## leeanne

Oh, NeyNey, I am so sorry! I am at a loss for words. 

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## StirCrazy

Shit :o I'm so so sorry :(
Dunno what to say :hug:


----------



## Uvlollypop

oh babe im so sorry:(


----------



## Sarah88

:hug: You poor thing. I wish there were words that could be said to help make you feel better. Unfortunately there isn't. Please stay safe.


----------



## Wobbles

Darling I am so so very sorry! 

Please ask your Mum to give you a real hug from me!

Here when you need us ...always x


----------



## babezone

aww hun im so so sorry. x x x x x


----------



## Vickie

:hug: So sorry to hear this NeyNey. I'm around if you need to talk or a shoulder.


----------



## Lazy Leo

:hugs:


----------



## Samo

thinking of you, Neyney :hugs:


----------



## NeyNey

Thanks girls.

I don't know what to do with myself, Mum keeps telling me to go and lay down, but then when I do all I do is lay there and think - I try pacing, thats not really doing anything. So now I'm reading your kind words with Mum beside me reading along too.....I just feel so lost.

I have an appointment with my doctor at 2:15pm - she said she will organise an ultrasound/scan to see what is going on. Yesterday I was so excited to be getting a scan, now I'm going to be staring at this empty space that was my baby. I can't stop crying, my eyes are burning and I feel like I've been run over by a truck. And I hate the world right now

If there is a god - He's a fucking asshole.


----------



## leeanne

:hug::hug:

We are here for you sweetie!


----------



## Wobbles

What time are you at now hun?

After our PMs yesterday I am numb for you :cry:

I hope they can give you some answers maybe request they turn the screen away from you?

I'm thinking of you & I'll be thinking of you as soon as I get up to see how you are after your appointment.

x


----------



## Suz

:hugs:


----------



## leedsforever

oh my :cry:

this is just so sad....!!! :hugs: !!

Im so so sorry to hear this :hug:


----------



## welshcakes79

thinking of you NeyNey and sending you hugs x


----------



## jolyn

Aw hun, I am so sorry to hear this, I really can't believe it, thinking of u :hugs:s


----------



## Lazy Leo

When i went they kept the screen turned away. I asked a few questions and they turned the screen to show me because they had judged I was ready and ok to see it. (i'd had a week to come to terms with it and it was a relief for me to have it confirmed as)

I know what you mean about the burning eyes, I never knew I had so many tears and you've had a longer journey than me, so I'm not comparing our pain. I just wish to god I could be with you to hold you and hug you. And I agree about the God thing!


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Aww sweetheart, :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## CapitalChick

Oh NeyNey...Oh God...I'm so sorry. I...don't even know what to say. There aren't words to say, other than I'm thinking about you. And I'm sure I'll think about you all the time in the coming days. 
Listen....you did it. You got pregnant. This wasn't a fluke. You can do this, sweetie. Be strong. You'll get pregnant and have a healthy baby.
Be well, my love.
Take care.


----------



## Mendy

I can't imagine how hard this must be! I literally sat here and :cry: when I saw this! Thinking of you!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## m_t_rose

I am soo sorry :hug:. No words really just :hug:


----------



## sam's mum

So, so sorry :hugs: 
Thinking of you x


----------



## leeanne

NeyNey, we all care about you and are thinking of you and your family.

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## xJG30

Thoughts are with you honey

xx


----------



## NeyNey

:hugs: Thanks guys.

It's 9:50am here Wobbs. I still have a fair few hours until my appointment. I've run out of things to do to keep me busy. Mum just made me some breakfast, so I feel a little better after eating something. She's talking about the house that we're buying a lot, I know it's her attempt to keep my mind occupied, and I guess it's kind of working. I'm sure come this afternoon I'll be a mess again at this appointment. My dad rang my boss this morning to tell him I can't make work tonight and tomorrow night is questionable, He told him why and my boss said he understood as his wife has had a couple of m/c herself. So that was almost comforting, in a strange sense? - I couldn't ring, anytime I even try to talk about it I just start crying. 

Well thank you again for all your kind words. I didn't know they could turn the screen away, so thank you so much for that info, as I think I will ask them to do that. 

I will let you know how I go tonight when I'm home again.

:hugs: - Thank you again


----------



## Baby-Love

So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## akamummy

Awww hunny...Im soooo sorry...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Cling hard to your mum and dh...and cry your heart out until you cant cry anymore! We are all thinking of you in this time of stress. Im sending you all my love and cuddles to you sweet pea!
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Younglutonmum

Your in my thoughts

:hug:


----------



## maybebaby

:hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

My prayers and thoughts are with you at this bad time .
Iam sorry for your loss. x .


----------



## jonnanne3

Ney, 
I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.... I am so sorry. If you ever want to talk, please feel free. Sending you :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## JASMAK

:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## princessellie

:hugs:

awww hun i dont know what to say, ive never been in that situation thankfully so i have no idea what you are going through but i know that it must be so so hard so i am thinking of u hun and sending u all the love and hugs in the world to get through this horrible time


----------



## AM&PM

Just so sorry Ney...No words...


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Neyney, I am sooooo terribly sorry to hear about your loss. Please remember that everything happens for a reason.... you got pregnant in the first place which proves that you two can do it. Of course, im crying right now reading this and I know I'll never be able to feel the amount of pain you have endured but i want to remind you that you are such a strong woman and such a supportive member of this community and I can only hope that we can comfort you as much as you have comforted us in our moments of need and I hope that you find strength in this supportive community, no matter what your decision is about your future. 

you are truly loved and supported by all of us here. Many of us have gone through miscarrages before (including me) so when you are ready, im more than sure we all will be right here patiently waiting to lend a shoulder to cry on, an ear (or two) to listen, and of course our strong and warm arms wide open waiting to give you a hug.


until then, please take care of yourself and let others try to help.


----------



## mBLACK

:cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
I'm here to talk to whenever you're ready.


----------



## NeyNey

:hugs: Thanks Girls I have an hour left until my GP appointment, and feeling very anxious now. My mum has been brilliant in keeping me busy. 

Not crying so hysterically now, but everytime I give myself a minute to think I begin to let my emotions overwhelm me, but trying to cope best I can.

I really do appreciate all the warm thoughts, so thank you


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Thinking of you hun.... It is so nice that your mom is with you :hugs:


----------



## Nic-Flowers

:hugs: sorry hon. I know how emotional it can be. I am thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## happy&healthy

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## kookie

im sorry ney ney xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jacky24

O god no, my friend i am in tears here with you.:cry::cry::cry:
I was so happy for you when we found out and now this...

My thoughts,prayers and love are with you and OH. 

:hug:


----------



## tansey

I'm so sad for you and your family. After all you've been through - life can be so unfair!
My mum and DF and my best friends and is sounds like yours are too. I'm glad you've got some support to help you.
So sorry hun! :hugs:


----------



## Rumpskin

Oh darling, I am so very very sorry to hear your news.

Hugs for you both at this difficult time.

Look after yourself xxxx


----------



## magicvw

So sorry to hear of your loss Neyney. Although we haven't really "met" I have been following your story for a few weeks as you have really stood out on this forum as someone everybody just loves so much. I can't believe the shitty luck of it :hugs: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Capuru

Oh nooo!!!:cry: So sorry, I hope you're doing ok Ney:hugs: You are a very very strong woman and I hope that our support and the support of your family will help you and OH in this tough time.:hug:


----------



## Tiffers

Ney Ney I am so very sorry for your loss.. Take care of yourself and surround yourself with those you love and who love you. I am so so sorry.. :cry:


----------



## AutumnSky

I'm so sorry sweetheart :cry:

Thinking of you and your family.

xxxxxx


----------



## miel

Neyney,
i am going to bed now ...but i am taking you with me in my dreams and thinking of you .
sending you a big big hug darling .


----------



## SwissMiss

NO! Aw NeyNey, NO! I'm so terribly deeply sorry; that is SO unfair!!! I wish I could offer you words that will heal you, but I know that especially now, nothing but time can... I am here if you want to talk :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## oOKayOo

oh no, im so so so sorry , i know i dont know you but have followed your story im am truley so sorry , biggest hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

So very, very sorry NeyNey.

Sending you my love and thoughts.


----------



## krissi

I am so sorry to hear your news NeyNey, sending you big hugs x


----------



## genkigemini

I am so sorry, Honey. :hugs:


----------



## Lu28

NeyNey I am so sorry, there really are no words. I was in tears reading this. My heart goes out to you:hugs:


----------



## NeyNey

Thank you again.

Knowing that you all are thinking of me has a very comforting though - if that makes sense.

To let you know my GP has ordered another blood HCG test, which I've taken, results in tomorrow - pending that I will have a scan to see if there is any possible chance of a viable pregnancy left, but in my heart of hearts I know I've lost my little baby. Urgh, just typing that sends me to tears let alone trying to accept it. I'm very numb right now my workmates have sent flowers and messages all day and I haven't got the strength to respond to anything. Still not ready to talk about last nights events but I do feel a little better this evening. I feel so empty right now, I mean physically empty. My GP cried today too, it wasn't a lot of tears but it was enough to let me know she was on this journey with me, and that in a weird way was reassuring.


I guess we just see what happens now. Right now I haven't the strength to continue on this road, but I know thats emotions talking. And although it seems impossible I know that one day I will be a mum. Just got to keep on keeping on.

:hug:


----------



## krissi

I will be thinking of you tomorrow hun, best of luck xx


----------



## SJK

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## jacky24

No words could ever take away the pain you must be feeling right now, all i can say is we are always here for you, and my heart is really broken for you right now. My OH has known about you from the first day we spoke on BNB and even he said that it is just not fair and also sends his regards.

Friend do what you need to do, take your time and lets pray for comfort inside.

Good luck with the test results:hug:


----------



## Jo

Oh darling i am so sorry :(
we are here whenever you need us
:hugs:


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Good luck with the test results sweetheart.
:hug:


----------



## TrixieLox

O no, NeyNey, so so so sorry. x


----------



## cuddles314

I am so sorry for your loss.
:hug:Thinking of you xx :hug:


----------



## niknaknat

I'm so very sorry for your loss Neyney :cry:, thinking of you both :hugs:


----------



## Freya

I was sorry to read this thread about your loss. No words that I have will offer comfort, I know this.

All I can say is please look after yourself, do whatever YOU need to do just to keep breathing.

Sending as much healing energy as you need to take.

xxxx


----------



## carries

I am so so sorry Ney Ney :( Big hugs xxxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Oh NeyNey, I am so deeply sorry darling.:hugs:

I know no words can take away the pain you are feeling at the moment, be strong hon and please dont give up. I know it has taken you so long to get your dream only for it to be shattered so soon......

I really feel for you and oh, and my thoughts are with you.

Take care of yourself :hug:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

NeyNey said:


> I lost my baby last night girls.
> I can't go into detail, I haven't slept and I'm very emotional.
> My mum is here with me, but I can't bring myself to talk about it.
> 
> Cramping started late yesterday afternoon, became severe by early
> evening.
> 
> Don't know if we can do this anymore.
> It hurt even more to watch DH cry - He rarely cries.
> 
> I feel so empty and I'm not sure where to go from here.


hun i no exactly how you feel to get so excited and try so hard only to lose it. iv been trying 2 years and lost 4 in a row im still waiting for my angel.
for now give yourself some time for you and your partner but dont give up fully. go seek medical help. im undergoing various tests 2 see whats rong.

you will get your baby just like i will chick
xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Oh no! Neyney Im so so sorry hun :hugs: 

Life is so cruel sweetheart :hugs: xx


----------



## TT's

:cry: Neyney I'm so sorry for you and your OH's loss, this just isn't fair at all! :hissy: You guy's deserved this LO so much :hugs:

I don't know what to say really, other than I'm here if you need to talk.

They say everything happens for a reason, and god works in mysterious ways and everything - but I really can't understand this one. I just hope this happens again for you reall soon and the next time it's a sticky one

So so so sorry Neyney and Neyney's OH :hugs:


----------



## Fossey

I am so sorry for your loss :hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

Ney Ney,

Im so so sorry that this has happened.

:hug:

Thinking of you and OH at this sad time

Kerry xxx


----------



## buffycat

neyney.....

i wish i could take all of this pain away from you, and from anyone else going through a mc.....just knowing that other people are going through what i went through makes me so sad

the emotioanal pain that happens is beyond words, the numbness and emptiness were there for me too

i'm here if you want to talk, i know it is a difficult time, and if i were in Australia, i would come over and give you a big hug. You are a very strong person though......and at some point, not sure when, you will be able to stop crying....

take care though.....luv & hugs
:hugs:


----------



## maz

Oh Neyney. I am so sorry to hear your horrible, cruel news. I just wanted to send you a huge cyber :hug: and let you know we're all here for you hun. After that, I really don't know what else to say. :hug:


----------



## Tishimouse

My dearest J,

My heart goes out to you both and to your extended family as such a sad loss reaches far and wide. I, like so many others here want to give you comfort and support and we will be here, waiting until you build your strength up again. There are so many wonderful ladies here who have experienced what you are going through and they will no doubt be able to help give you support and help share your burden for how ever long it takes.

As for where do you go from here? Well, you stay where you are for now and give yourself time to grieve in your own special way. You are an amazing, warm, charismatic person who will find a way to cope with this tragedy, I promise you there is a way and when you are ready, you will find that way. Grief is like a tidal wave, it rises swiftly and crashes down to Earth before causing havoc, but it slows right down to a ripple and eventually the water dries up and the countryside begins to blossom once again.

An Angel Hug

Angels are ever all around us
And with love they do surround us.
When my heart is sore in need,
The Angels come my soul to feed.
They come to me from up above
and sing in whispers of Love.
When in my heart I feel a tug
I know that it's an Angels' hug.

(Author unknown)​​


----------



## sparkle

I'm so sorry, thinking of you all.
x


----------



## Snowdrop

:hugs:


----------



## Mervs Mum

I don't have any words. i'm so very very sorry. :hug:


----------



## lillysmum

I am so sorry to hear this neyney, you deserved and still do deserve a baby so much but i can see how heartbreaking it must be for you. My thoughts are with you during this difficult time :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## wilbrabeany

Neyney i'm so sorry for you hun, sending you lots of hugs and thinking about you both loads. Give your self time to recover, your emotions will be all over the place.xxxx


----------



## bluebell

So so sorry to hear this :hugs: Thoughts are with you and your DH

xx


----------



## Linzi

I am so so sorry hun

xxx


----------



## polo_princess

Awww Ney im so sorry sweetie, if you need anything you know where i am!!


----------



## yaya

I am so very sorry to read yr news NeyNey. Thinking of you. Take care of yrself. :hugs:

Yaya xxx


----------



## mrscookie

Oh neyney No :( i am so so sorry babe, I really am. I dont know what to say.. im thinking of you
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ablaze

so sorry to hear this hun xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

aww hunni i am so sorry :hug:. remember we are all here for you
xx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

:hugs: So sorry xXx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:hugs: Neyney i am so sorry to hear your news. You are in my thoughts. xx


----------



## biteable

Im so sorry sweetheart,words cant express how much i feel for you right now,sending you huge hugs xx


----------



## Emsi76

Sorry for your news!!!!! PLEASE stay strong!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## Coffee

Oh god, this is just awful. Can't tell you how sorry i am xxx


----------



## carmen

Ney Ney,

I haven t been on much, only browsing and i was chuffed for you. I just read this friend and i m sending you lots of :hug:. I ve been there and its not nice and i know exactly what you mean when your OH cries, its very emotional.

:hug:


----------



## funkym

I am so so sorry, no words can express how you must be feeling :hugs:


----------



## cheryl

I am so sorry sweetie, I am thinking of you. Big Hugs.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## sjnams

:( I am so sorry for your loss ney ney. :hugs: 

:hug:


----------



## KatienSam

So sorry NeyNey xxxx


----------



## insomnimama

So very sorry this happened NeyNey. Sending you lots of healing vibes and love- take your time and let yourself grieve.


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Dearest NeyNey,
Very sorry to hear about your terrible loss.

Thinking of you at this difficult time.
:hugs:

Shim,
xxx


----------



## Uvlollypop

Mr and Mrs Bum also pass on their love, we are all thinking about you and your family honey xxx


----------



## Nicnac

Neyney,

I'm so sorry to hear you sad news. My love and thoughts are with you.

I wish all the love and support from all round the world could make things better for you.

Massive big :hug:


----------



## passengerrach

so sorry to hear that hun it does get easier even though u think it never will atm xxx


----------



## Laura1984

Ney Ney I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chefamy1122

I am so, so sorry
:hug:


----------



## nikky0907

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## CareBear

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Newbie77

Neyney, so so sorry for your loss, you and your OH are in my thoughts. Take care...xxx.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

im so sorry for your loss, you and your OH are in my thoughts xxx


----------



## todteach

I'm so sorry hun. My thoughts are with you.:hug:


----------



## Chellebelle

Neyney I am absolutely gutted for you hun. I am so sorry and you are both in our thoughts. xxx


----------



## Frankie

thoughts are with you all x


----------



## 6lilpigs

I'm so sorry this happened tto you of all people neyney. I wish there was more we could do to help, please be strongxxx


----------



## shockd&amazed

I am so very sorry, xxx


----------



## mariucha77

I'm so sorry, big hug!


----------



## maybebaby

Super huge :hug: for you!! Good luck today!!


----------



## Beltane

Sending love and healing thoughts your way.


----------



## charveyron

So sorry huni xx


----------



## cheeky_carrie

So sorry to hear this NeyNey :hug:


----------



## owo

OMG I'm soo sorry to hear this. 
My thoughts are with you and your family.
We are all here for you if you feel you need to chat.
xx


----------



## rubberchickuk

So so sorry to hear of your loss....i know you must have no faith with god at the moment but they say he only takes the best ones and your LO must have been so special. 
In our thoughts neyney :hug::hug:


----------



## Shri

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
I wish this had not happened and I am very sad for you and sending you lots of love. 
x:hugs:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

:( My thought's are with you and your family Neyney. 

Lots of hugs x x x


----------



## tink

:cry:so sorry neyney:hugs::hugs::hugs::hug:


----------



## Ang

So sorry for your loss. Take care!

If it helps, I know what your going through xx


----------



## GemGems

I'm so sorry to here this neyney. Its hard to know what to say, so i'll just send you hugs. :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Michy

I desperately sorry this has happened, I haven't stopped thinking about you all day :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## charliebear

:hugs: I'm so sorry. x


----------



## mizzi

so sorry hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

you are in my thoughts.... you are someone that stands out on this forum and it shows how many of us care by the amount of support you have. We are all here for you and even tho I cant imagine your pain... the thought of what you are going through brings me to tears...you will be a mum one day...take care hun!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Farie

Oh honey, I am so so sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
My thoughts are with you


----------



## lousielou

I'm so, so sorry sweetheart :hugs: xx


----------



## tillymum

i'm so sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Angelmouse

NeyNey I don't know what to say my love. I feel so desolate for you, I wish there were something I could do darling I am SO SO sorry. :cry:


----------



## FunnyBunny

I'm so so sorry to hear what your going through right now NeyNey, I was really shocked to read this and your right if there is a god why the hell does he allow things like this to happen?

Take care.

xx


----------



## shalagirl

So sorry to hear about ur loss Ney Ney. Life is so hard to understand at times and u wonder why things can't just be simple. Take support from ur family and friends. U are in our thoughts.


----------



## Phexia

I'm so sorry NeyNey :hug:


----------



## DaisyDuke

So sorry for you babe big :hugs:


----------



## redberry3

I am so sorry for your loss Ney. Lots of love and hugs sent your way!
Wishing you all the luck for your tests tomorrow.
:hugs: :hug: :hugs:


----------



## Snowball

I am so so sorry hun :( :hugs:


----------



## The Catster

:hugs: Be strong hun xxx


----------



## Mamafy

No words I type will take away your pain, this I know but I offer my sincere condolances on the loss of your much longed for little baby :hugs:

So cruel...xoxoox


----------



## Wobbles

How you feeling darling - when do you get your results?

x


----------



## trishk

i am so so sorry hun. Stay strong! I know how hard it is but you will get through this! You are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## maddiwatts19

Sweetheart....i am so sorry!
I am lost for words and dont really know what to say..
but please know that i and all the girls are here for you & we still will be when you feel ready..
pm me if you need to talk sweetheart.
thinking and praying for you and DH..
your family is in my thoughts...
:hugs::hugs::hugs:
xxx


----------



## NeyNey

Well my results aren't in. I rang at 9am, I was told to call back around 11am with the next lot of test results arriving. I'm doing better than yesterday, my boss has called to check up on me and I told him I wasn't up to coming in to work tonight, he said he completely understood and has oraganised someone to cover for me already, which is one worry off my mind. I'm doing ok though girls. Just wanted to let you know, still a little teary but I feel like I'm going to be ok eventually. Thank you all for such kind words. I sat here this morning and cried and cried reading through them all. If only you were all my neighbours :hugs:


----------



## welshcakes79

if we could physically take away your pain Ney we would hun...
whenever your ready we are all here for you, sending hugs :hugs: xxx


----------



## leeanne

Sending you many hugs honey! :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Deise

:hugs::hugs:
Im so sorry to hear that!


----------



## wantababybump

So sorry for your loss hun... xox


----------



## NeyNey

Hi girls.

Well the results are in. I'm no longer pregnant. She only confirmed what I already knew. All my levels are dropping and she said at this early stage I should bleed out ok without needing a D&C, which I guess is something to be grateful for? I still have quite a bit of heavy bleeding, and she's given me some painkillers for the cramping. I got off the phone and wasn't sure what to do. I knew that would be what she would say, but it still felt like hitting a brick wall to hear it.

She said she will right a referral for a new Gyno straight away as I told her I wasn't happy with my other one. She said that she will stress the urgency to get into him quickly and hopefully I won't have to wait too long. I asked her what happens now, do I wait to have sex in case I fall and it's dangerous? She said to wait until I have spoken with my Gyno, as he may want to run tests before we try again. I also asked how long I should bleed, she said that it should ease in a couple of days, if it's still heavier than normal to come back in on Monday to see her, and if it gets heavier to go straight to the ER at the hospital. 

So many thoughts running through my head....But the main one is the voice screaming inside me telling me this is not it....it's not over yet, I just need to hang on.


----------



## Suz

:hugs: :hugs: Still thinking of you hun.... Sounds like you finally found someone to listen to your needs. Im glad you will get a new Dr..... (hate useing the word glad in this thread but you know what I mean) I am wishing you all the best .... :hugs: Here for you always... :hugs:


----------



## jacky24

NeyNey said:


> So many thoughts running through my head....But the main one is the voice screaming inside me telling me this is not it....it's not over yet, I just need to hang on.

:cry::cry: O hun, i was so sad last night thinking of you, i told OH that this is just so not fare, but who am i to judge now hey.

NeyNey it is not over yet, yes hang on. You can get thru this, and we are all here for you, never forget that. I know the mental pain is far worse than the actuall pain you are going thru. But we all care alot about you and are always here.

:hug:


----------



## miel

yes you hang in there darling:hugs:and like jacky said when you are ready we will all be there for you .
you are full of love and you will share that love with a little one on your own one day :hugs:you will guys you will:hugs:


----------



## Carley

Hunny, I'm here for you...always!


----------



## porkpie1981

:hugs: OMG i ve only logged on and seen this:hugs: Im soo osorry


----------



## krissi

So sorry hunni, we are all here whenver you need us, my thought go out to you and your OH, big hugs xx


----------



## maz

Just wanted to call in again and see how you're doing hun. Hang in there as best you can. :hugs:


----------



## wishing4ababy

darling i am so so so sorry. You and DH are in my prayers - i don't know what else to say to you other than I am sorry and if you want to talk i am here. :hugs:


----------



## Lazy Leo

NeyNey said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> Well the results are in. I'm no longer pregnant. She only confirmed what I already knew. All my levels are dropping and she said at this early stage I should bleed out ok without needing a D&C, which I guess is something to be grateful for? I still have quite a bit of heavy bleeding, and she's given me some painkillers for the cramping. I got off the phone and wasn't sure what to do. I knew that would be what she would say, but it still felt like hitting a brick wall to hear it.
> 
> She said she will right a referral for a new Gyno straight away as I told her I wasn't happy with my other one. She said that she will stress the urgency to get into him quickly and hopefully I won't have to wait too long. I asked her what happens now, do I wait to have sex in case I fall and it's dangerous? She said to wait until I have spoken with my Gyno, as he may want to run tests before we try again. I also asked how long I should bleed, she said that it should ease in a couple of days, if it's still heavier than normal to come back in on Monday to see her, and if it gets heavier to go straight to the ER at the hospital.
> 
> So many thoughts running through my head....But the main one is the voice screaming inside me telling me this is not it....it's not over yet, I just need to hang on.

So sorry neyney. Having it confirmed isn't easy but at least you know for sure. I was told that I wouldn't ov again until the hcg was more or less out of my system so if you and hubby want to have what I call 'comfort' sex then you should. More than anything you and your OH need to do what feels right for you. It will take time but you will get through it and you have an awful lot of people here who care about you a hell of a lot. So I imagine that those who know you away from BnB are going to be there for you too. Make use of every bit of support you have. And tell me - and I think anyone on the site - if there is anything we can do, or questions we can answer. Massive hugs NeyNey, just great big bear hugs xxx


----------



## Wobbles

^ Could not have worded it better than Nic

Big hugs hunny & sending you a little more strenght every day

x x


----------



## TT's

I don't know what to say, I'm just sorry and I hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## Sinead

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Thinking about you everyday.

:hugs:

x


----------



## gde78

Sorry to hear your sad news. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Shari22

Hun i am really sorry about your loss. My heart goes out to you and your family. I also lost a baby boy at 25 weeks this year in May due to fetal abnormalities and it killed me having to give birth to a dead baby. I wish you all the best and hope you have a healthier pregnancy soon xxx


----------



## SwissMiss

Strength and love NeyNey. You are in my thoughts every day. 
:hug:


----------



## yaya

:hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs:

Yaya xxx


----------



## Gwizz

:hug:


----------



## FJL

Ney Ney my heart is breaking for you :(

I am so very sorry for your loss. This is just so incredibly cruel and unfair.

Sending you the biggest :hugs:


----------



## Blob

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm so so sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mamafy

:hugs:


----------



## AppleBlossom

So sorry to hear that hun :hugs:


----------



## KazNic

Hey, I'm a newbie to this site but been following your journey and everyone else's for past 3 months. I wanted you to know that I was thinking of you and I'm more than sure that are others out there that aren't members that are wishing you well and the strength to recover.
Big :hug:


----------



## Lu28

:hug:


----------



## lillysmum

It's true Ney ney, you need to hang in there. Hopefully this new gyno can shed some light on what is going on and help you both!!!

You are in our thoughts Ney Ney.... :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Omi

Oh, bunny...I so empathise and im terribly sorry this has happened to you. I too, hope your new gyno will give you some information and support and that you will regain all your strength and hope asap.

Massive :hug:, sweetie..thinking of you https://www.thecatsite.com/forums/images/smilies/rub.gif


----------



## redberry3

:hug: :hugs: :hug:


----------



## Shinning_Star

It's a bit late hun, I've not been on for a few days. I'm so sorry jhuge hugs and hope your both feeling ok as possible today!


----------



## alio

i'm so hurt by this. I don't know you friend but I'm really feeling for you.... you keep hanging in there and you will somehow come out the other end. we are all here for you, in whatever way we can help we will. 
so much love coming your way......
x


----------



## Gemma2102

im so sorry on your loss x


----------



## Tishimouse

Sending a little more love. :flower:


----------



## CurlySue

So very, very sorry. The only good thing to take out of this is that you know that you can get pregnant. After almost three years the sperm met the egg. No blockage. Nothing getting in the way. 

It happened once and it can happen again.


----------



## Kat26

So sorry to hear this NeyNey. We are thinking of you xx


----------



## Amanda

Oh no NeyNey, I've missed all of this.:cry:

I am so so sorry. I have no idea what you must be feeling right now.:cry: 

I have no words. Just so so sad.:cry:

:hug:


----------



## bott04

We are all thinking of you xxx


----------



## BlackBerry25

CurlySue said:


> So very, very sorry. The only good thing to take out of this is that you know that you can get pregnant. After almost three years the sperm met the egg. No blockage. Nothing getting in the way.
> 
> It happened once and it can happen again.


:) I agree. This can be sign of hope, not just of sadness.

You and your OH will be in my thoughts and prayers. I don't know you, and I have had a loss myself, but was not TTC like you were. It will be a tough time. Hang in there!

:hug:


----------



## faith_may

I'm so sorry Ney. :hugs:


----------



## diva4180

I'm so sorry sweetheart :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: please know I'm thinking of you.


----------



## poppy

I am so sorry to hear of your loss Ney Ney.

xxx


----------



## superp123

Ney, 
I'm so sorry for your loss. Thinking of you hun and here if you need anything. Lots of hugs. :hugs:
P


----------



## loopylew

so sorry hun, can't believe it x


----------



## akcher

I am deeply sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## Helen_26

Just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking of you both at this time. :hug:


----------



## butterflies

Ney Ney i've only just realised sweetheart, i am so so sorry for your loss, my heart goes out to you and your husband.
We're here always if you need us babe :hugs:


----------



## pixielou

Hi Ney Ney,

just read this post... so sorry to hear this. Stay well and keep in touch. Sorry again X


----------



## Dee_H

Oh hun..I'm so,so sorry for your loss. Keep your loved ones close to you at this time..You are in my thoughts:hugs:


----------



## Ema

Im so sorry XxxX


----------



## Emmea12uk

so sorry neyney...


----------



## honeybunch2k7

:hug::hug::hug:


I'm very sorry! :cry::cry:


----------



## itzybitzy

so so sorry for your loss Ney Ney!


----------



## alio

Still thinking about you Ney Ney. I hope somehow you're finding some strength....... Much love.
x


----------



## Belle

neyney i'm so sorry to hear this. xx


----------



## wishes

im so sorry hun... if you ever want to chat just pm me. :hugs: X


----------

